# New Frabill Speed Shak Cub for Sale



## Mr. Clark (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a never-used Frabill Speed Shak Cub for sale. I bought it about 5 years ago, but I never used it and it's been stored indoors the whole time. I believe these are about $350 new, but I'll sell it for $250, and I'd certainly consider offers.

I've never even set it up, but others report it can be set up in under a minute. It sets up to: 72"L x 48"W x 72"H and folds down to: 48" L x 32"W x 9"H. 

Please send me an email if you're interested. I'm in Grand Rapids.

(I apologize if this should have been posted in the Buy Sell Trade forum, but I couldn't seem to get it to post there)


----------

